# How do you stop "Jigging" out on the trail?



## iequat8 (Jul 20, 2012)

My horse is fine on the trail alone or with two other horses, but add more than that and he "Jigs" the entire time working up quite a lather. It is so uncomfortable that I can't join any of the big rides anymore. Any advice is greatly appreciated.


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

When my horse jigs, I do circles, back him up, etc.- engage his feet and his mind, so he's not paying attention to all the other horses and what they're doing and he's just paying attention to you. Also, if he's bracing against the bit, wiggle the reins- pull one rein gently and then the other, jigsawing them, I guess. I think of it this way- jigsawing the reins and steadily pulling back on the reins with a horse that's intent on ignoring you or is distracted is like the difference between putting your hand on someone's shoulder to get their attention and poking them.

If possible though, I would do the work before-hand. It's not really a good idea to stop in the middle of a trail ride with a bunch of people and start working with your horse... I don't think that's very fair to them, lol.


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

Just curious, does the jigging stop when you get out in front of everyone else? When in small groups do you normally lead? I ask because every horse I've had that gets this way is used to being out front and by golly, want out front right this second. How I fix it? Miles and miles of following instead of leading on trail rides. They eventually get it that they can both lead and follow.


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

Yes, agree with Darrin. Your rides are going to probably suck for awhile but you will get through it and eventually you will have some great rides! Keep his mind working, when he starts getting mentally elevated(starting to jig)snap him out of it by going around a tree, circles, riding along side the group instead of in the group etc. work him, work him, work him. Avoiding the bigger rides isn't going to solve the issue. Gradually work yourself into larger groups.


----------



## iequat8 (Jul 20, 2012)

Thank you for the advice. I really appreciate it. I have tried circling and backing up, and that seems to aggravate him even more, to the point that he rears and starts bucking. I hate having to do that in a large group and ruin it for everyone else. Darrin....yes he is better when he is in front away from the group.


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

Circling has never worked for me when in groups, horse just gets more frustrated which leads to even a rougher ride. I just tough it out with a rough ride making them do what I want, eventually they get it.


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

Since I seek out horses with a lot of go and have them conditioned to do distance rides. They just don't tire out and settle down very fast. So I have had to teach mine to go the speed I select and to follow. It is a hard lesson for some horses to learn, especially those with a lot of energy and go.

Spend the time and energy on several rides bringing up the rear. Be the last horse so you don't disturb others in front of you on the ride and yes, you will be fighting the jigging. Keep the horse occupied, If that means lots of lateral or vertical gives, half halts, side passes, circles, dancing with bushes, what ever it takes to keep your horses attention. The more he jigs, the more I work him, when he calms, we just walk and follow the leaders in front. They will learn it is less work to calm down and just follow.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Here is an excellent article I think makes a lot of sense. 

THE JIG JOGGING HORSE* By John O'Leary

My mare can sometimes be jiggy coming home because she is barn sour. It takes a lot of work and my girl still isn't over it. Some rides are great and other times she seems to have reverted, depending on her energy level. It definitely helps to keep her ridden regularly. I work towards riding with less contact. A loose rein is her signal to walk. If I take up contact, it is like her signal to "go." That's why I believe in the article.


----------



## tackjon (Jul 26, 2012)

My horse and I ride dressage alot, so when he starts to jig, I usually try to engage his mouth and put him in a frame. I don't think it's the being in the frame that calms him down, but it does give him something to think about.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Take him back to ground school. When he jigs in the arena make him work very hard, circles, serpentines, spirals, backing, and make it very clear that you ask for a walk and expect just that. Give praise with every effort bc he doesn't understand that you expect more obedience than he is currently giving you. You need to win this. I have been retraining the big motor out of my 6yo KMH, and gaited horses hate to walk anywhere, but he does it for me know bc I didn't give up on my picture of the perfect trail horse, one that walks most of the way.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

trailhorserider said:


> Here is an excellent article I think makes a lot of sense.
> 
> THE JIG JOGGING HORSE* By John O'Leary


This article explains the philosophy that I have been working with myself. This horse is coming along so much better than the last one I had. She is just as hot as any horse, but she has learned that it is easier just to go along easy and not jig. I keep a totally loose rein unless I am needing to slow down or if I see trouble coming our way.


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

My horse must be an exception, because he's not mellow at all but circles/ backing up works for him... He's a leader type too... Well, I can't help you any more, sorry...  lol.


----------



## Blue (Sep 4, 2011)

I know that many of you are going to bombard me with disagreements but here goes anyway. I had a horse that NEVER got over it. I had him for 2 years and we tried everything! He loved anything inside an arena. He would be calm and focused and stand still forever waiting our turn for sorting or whatever, but in the big outside he jigged and lathered and sweated until I though he would have a heart attack. The more in the group the worse it got. Circles, backing, one reining. The list was endless, including professional help. But - I could ride about 200 ft in front of the group and he would calm some. Go figure. I finally sold him to a family with children. They work a ranch and he has JOBS to do instead of just relaxing on the trail. He's as happy as he could be now. So, I guess my point is that some horses are just cut out and better suited to different ways of life


----------



## clippityclop (Jul 12, 2012)

You and me both, Blue! One of my horses is the same way. In fact, I don't 'trail ride' with him because it is beyond his ability and we worked on his issues for almost two years!

I use him for distance riding and we ride alone. This horse is the smartest horse I own and is such a blast. He doesn't want to run, he just wants to jog about 8 mph and he can do it for hours. He is a master of vet checks (we get all A's) and paces himself perfectly - I don't have to mess with him at all.

If I DO ride him in a group, I don't even let him get started with jigging - we just go straight to the front - which works out fine, because he will lead everyone else across water/slopes/etc without hesitation. 

But once I decided that he just wasn't the group trail riding type, life was instantly better.

It is different when I ride with other distance riders who go the same pace, he never jigs when we slow down and we take turns leading and he is a different horse. But the lazy trail ride with friends? - I just take another horse. :wink:


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

Some horses do have issues with slow rides or with other horses leading. That does present a challenge.


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

Celeste said:


> Some horses do have issues with slow rides or with other horses leading. That does present a challenge.


Got that right, some of the worse rides I've ever had was when following a horse that my horse just absolutely hates.


----------



## clippityclop (Jul 12, 2012)

Yes and I'm no horsie psychologist, but it can be even MORE challenging to teach a horse to relinquish the lead on the trail when he's an alpha horse to the group. Sometimes the other horses will just balk/slow down and hesitate in the front because their leader is in the back. That's one of those situations where I hate to drag out the training too much because then you are messing with herd hierarchy - and horses know an alpha even if they aren't part of their own herd. But discipline and safety still need to be addressed, of course!


----------



## Blue (Sep 4, 2011)

Discipline and safety come first, absolutely. However, I also try to refrain from trying to make any horse something he's just not. Yes, if I ask him to move ahead and lead for awhile, such as teaching another horse to cross water, bridge, etc. then that's what I expect. And if I want him to hang back to take pictures, bring along children, whatever, then I expect that too. But there comes a time on every trail ride that I want my horse to enjoy and relax as well. And if thats fitting in where he's comfortable, then I try to fit that in to the time frame as well.

I hope that makes some sense.


----------

